# Be sure to keep your car spotless



## Homie G (Oct 19, 2017)

Wow I'm so pumped. I got my first NEAT AND TIDY badge today! 

NO TIP but hey I'm celebrating.

I'm headed directly to get some FAKE beers with the proceeds.

Screw it. FAKE BEERS FOR ALL!!

Compliments of my generous pax


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

I keep my car spotless because I'm a neat freak and love having a clean car. Id wash it just as often with or without Uber, thabks to unlimited car wash plans.


----------



## Uber_Yota_916 (May 1, 2017)

My car is clean because I see what my vacuum pulls up on a daily. Followed by my lint roller. I personally do not want to sit in filth all day


----------

